# bangs in front of eyes



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

Is it ok for bangs to flop in front of eyes? some dog breeds have developed that way intentionally for eye protection - is that the case with Havanese or does it matter? Thanks.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I let Lizzie's hair just hang down. Occasionally I put them up but it never lasts. It is personal preference I would say.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I keep Kodi's hair up when he's working, so he can see my cues better, and see the agility and obedience equipment. But when he's home relaxing we "let his hair down". He sees plenty well for getting around the house in spite of VERY thick, black, bangs that reach past the tip of his nose!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I let Brody's hang over his eyes. I think it's cute. Also, whenever I have tried to pull his hair back and let him "see better" he just rearranges it until it's back to hanging over his eyes anyhow. He doesn't seem to have any trouble seeing.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Finn's is mostly down and I did whack on it a bit so he can see a bit better through it. He won't keep a topknot in longer than a few minutes. Augie's is usually up. His hair is so thick that he can't see when it is down, and then it gets in his water dish and in his mouth, so I keep his in a topknot, even though it may be me who is most bothered by it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Some say the long hair protects their eyes from the sun. We haven't had much here in Oregon.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

mine sees just fine, after it gets to a certain length it actually falls more to the side, away from the eyes. I sometimes put it in a topknot or butterfly clip to keep it out of her eyes; especially during obedience work so she can see hand signals better. Here she is with hair up and "mop top style". she seems to be able to see just fine with it over her eyes. They say it protects them from the sun; they are a tropical breed so it makes sense. Her eyes tear up much less since i let the hair grow out (i imagine there are no pointy hairs getting in the eyes).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Finn's is mostly down and I did whack on it a bit so he can see a bit better through it. He won't keep a topknot in longer than a few minutes. Augie's is usually up. His hair is so thick that he can't see when it is down, and then it gets in his water dish and in his mouth, so I keep his in a topknot, even though it may be me who is most bothered by it.


Kodi's is wet all the time if I leave it down too. At first I thought he must have a runny nose... Then I realized it was getting in his mouth!:bounce:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> mine sees just fine, after it gets to a certain length it actually falls more to the side, away from the eyes. I sometimes put it in a topknot or butterfly clip to keep it out of her eyes; especially during obedience work so she can see hand signals better. Here she is with hair up and "mop top style". she seems to be able to see just fine with it over her eyes. They say it protects them from the sun; they are a tropical breed so it makes sense. Her eyes tear up much less since i let the hair grow out (i imagine there are no pointy hairs getting in the eyes).


I'm not sure I totally buy the "tropical breed" business, though.. They started out in Europe... Charles Dickens had one and they were used in the cicus. They were brought to Cuba from Europe, or that's how the tale goes.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't buy the tropical breed either. Lizzie definitely likes temps below 60!!!


----------



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks all. I guess she's probably less bothered by it than I am when my bangs are too long. Everyone of your dogs are gorgeous - what a beautiful breed.


----------

